# Lamps



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

In my 30 gallon aquarium I had in my canopy 2 t8 20 watt lamps: life-glo and flora-glo.
I had them for over 2 years and the plants were not looking too good, so I decided to swich the life-glo lamp for a normal 18 watt flourecent lamp (warm-white). What can i expect out of this? the plants I have in my aquarium are Java Moss, Java Fern, and a couple of Cryptocoryne.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think for the plants you mentioned, nothing. They will generally grow under even the poorest fluorescent lighting. That being said, if you had switched them out for the other original bulbs, you might see better growth as those bulbs' emission spectra are supposedly better matched for photosynthesis. 

You might see better growth purely from the fact that the bulbs are new though.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

i actually wanted to start a thread about this issue. Should i "jack" this thread or should i just start my own? I'm waiting for 2 replys before moving forward.  and if they're both different.. i'm starting my own.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> i actually wanted to start a thread about this issue. Should i "jack" this thread or should i just start my own? I'm waiting for 2 replys before moving forward.  and if they're both different.. i'm starting my own.


It would probably be best if you open your own thread and then you can tailor it to your own circumstances. This way it avoids confusion and misinformation.


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I think for the plants you mentioned, nothing. They will generally grow under even the poorest fluorescent lighting. That being said, if you had switched them out for the other original bulbs, you might see better growth as those bulbs' emission spectra are supposedly better matched for photosynthesis.
> 
> You might see better growth purely from the fact that the bulbs are new though.


ok, thank you


----------

